# Nantucket PD



## bcon1388 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey all,
I hope I am posting this in the right forum, as I didn't know which forum this question would fall under.
Anyways, do you know what weapons/gear, if any, the Nantucket Pd "Special" police officers carry. (I know they do not carry firearms.)

Thank You!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think they carry OC, baton, and hand cuffs and a radio.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

...and a can opener, for opening cans of whoop-ass on kids down-town at night during race week.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Unarmed police officers.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

bcon1388 said:


> Hey all,
> I hope I am posting this in the right forum, as I didn't know which forum this question would fall under.
> Anyways, do you know what weapons/gear, if any, the Nantucket Pd "Special" police officers carry. (I know they do not carry firearms.)
> 
> Thank You!


No firearms? That's crazy! Can someelse confirm this?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Unarmed police officers.


Stupidest thing ever....


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

One of the guys I work with did that before he got on permanently. That was twenty two years ago and he still talks about it. Says one of the best things he has done!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes. The summer "specials" are unarmed. The minimum age, I think, is 19. No academy required. Hell, I heard they prefer people that don't have an academy under their belt for the summer guys. And I believe they carry tasers... I know for sure they at least get tased as part of the 2 week academy they have.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> And I believe they carry tasers.


Screw that...I can just picture tazing some rich powerful nantucket ass and the Dept will cut ties with you faster than Koz can ban the next stoner.


----------



## bcon1388 (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for all of the replies!
So if they are "unarmed police officers" do they have arrest authority/"police powers"?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

bcon1388 said:


> do they have arrest authority/"police powers"?


Yes.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

If you want to work as a seasonal Police Officer work somewhere that they are armed. Wareham, Hull, Falmouth, and a few other beach towns.


----------



## bcon1388 (Jun 17, 2006)

militia_man said:


> If you want to work as a seasonal Police Officer work somewhere that they are armed. Wareham, Hull, Falmouth, and a few other beach towns.


I would like to, however as far as I know one must be 21 years of age to carry a firearm. (I am only 20)


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I know that you can get some great info from this website but if you want some definitive info why don't you call the department.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

As of a few years ago the Summer Specials were not armed. Carried as stated above, OC, cuffs, baton, flashlight, etc. I highly suggest you purchase a ballistic vest! It's only a matter of time before it saves a specials life. You can choose between bicycle, ATV, and foot patrol. Though I think ATV is the most popular, patrolling the beaches day and night (4p-12a). Foot patrol is usually in a sector downtown where during day you'll give out a ton of (expensive) parking tickets and respond to calls for service. Bike patrol during the day, night, or swing (7p-3a) in my opinion will give you the best availability to get to all different calls that come in. You also patrol a larger area (obviously). There are a few weeks of fast-paced training, but you'll still be at a loss on your first shift. Fortunately there are always guys who have done it for a couple of years to help you out. Although you have the power to arrest it is encouraged that you call a full-time officer into a situation since they'll have to transport anyways and they're much more apt at report writing. You will over the course of a summer respond to numerous party complaints where some will result in arrests, car crashes with injury, hangup 911 calls (though not often), shoplifting, fights (we had more than one officer injured during the course of the season), and be yelled at by vacationers and full-time islanders for giving out a 50 dollar parking ticket. It is a great experience that I would do again if I could work it in with my full-time job.


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

Did it a few years ago, great experience and a great thing to put on a resume when applying for a part time or full time position. Plus, I met a few celebrities.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

bcon1388 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies!
> So if they are "unarmed police officers" do they have arrest authority/"police powers"?


Yes, they do.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I did the sumer cop gig on the Vineyard way back. We carried guns and all the rest of the equipment. The Nantucket PD should be ashamed of themselves (and be prepared for a young oficers death) for allowing anyone to go out on foot, ATV, cruiser, horse, or hot air balloon patrol with giving them all the tools they need! Responding to domestics, fights, car accidents or any other call ALWAYS present an element of danger because the call may not be what you think it is. It's like coaching a group of young kids on the game of baseball......."Ok kids, you all have sneakers, caps, bats, baseballs, great let's get out their and play ball........what, huh? baseball gloves? No you don't need no stinking baseball gloves, just let the line drive hit you in the head then pick it up and throw to first base. Anyone from Nantucket PD that would like to attempt to defend this dangerous and foolish practice please, please respond.


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

I mean, I carried a grenade in my front pocket just in case the shit hit the fan


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

bcon1388 said:


> Hey all,
> I hope I am posting this in the right forum, as I didn't know which forum this question would fall under.
> Anyways, do you know what weapons/gear, if any, the Nantucket Pd "Special" police officers carry. (I know they do not carry firearms.)
> 
> Thank You!


I think the EPO, who is stationed there carries a whaleing harpoon and rides a dolphin 
:jestera:


----------

